# XBox 360 - Definately a Microsoft Product...



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EEFkZkkkyEHasmrPqu.php

http://www.flickr.com/photos/80491849@N00/

Apparently, it likes to crash... often....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 23, 2005)

And this is why I'm saving all my lovin' for the PS3


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

Already?!?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2005)

*sings*

I like to ride my bicycle, I like to ride my bike.
I like to ride my biCYCLE, I like to ride it where I like.....

*looks at thumbs lovingly, knowing arthritis will set in at the normal time, rather than secondary to carpal tunnel from gaming*


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 23, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> And this is why I'm saving all my lovin' for the PS3


 
A SONY product?  It probably has code that will give a Virus to your TV as an anti-piracy measure...


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 23, 2005)

I think by the time I'm not broke from buying a 360, I'll have enough money to blow on a PS3


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 23, 2005)

me and my circa 1987 NES still get along just fine.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> *sings*
> 
> I like to ride my bicycle, I like to ride my bike.
> I like to ride my biCYCLE, I like to ride it where I like.....
> ...



:lol: "Fat Bottom Girls make the world go round" Also "Bicycle aka I want to ride my Bike"


----------



## bignick (Nov 23, 2005)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> me and my circa 1987 NES still get along just fine.



Indeed..two buttons is all you ever need...was just blasting some Gyruss earlier...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> :lol: "Fat Bottom Girls make the world go round" Also "Bicycle aka I want to ride my Bike"



SING IT, RICH!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 23, 2005)

shesulsa* said:
			
		

> looks at thumbs lovingly, knowing arthritis will set in at the normal time, rather than secondary to carpal tunnel from gaming*


 
As oppsed to setting in secondary to carpal tunnel from... oh I dunno... keyboard piloting at online forums all day???


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> SING IT, RICH!!!



You should hear his rendition of "Amazing Grace." It'll bring tears to your eyes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You should hear his rendition of "Amazing Grace." It'll bring tears to your eyes.



And Riots to those who have been to the Karaoke with me. (* Once ing Japan in a "box" and once in a Back water tavern in a back water village. *)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> once in a Back water tavern in a back water village.



Yeah, we love it when you come to West Seneca. Don't let the music critics scare you off!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You should hear his rendition of "Amazing Grace." It'll bring tears to your eyes.


 
Let's get together for a Martial Talk rendition of "Kumbaya"!!!    

Seriously, if I buy an XBox 360 (unlikely), it will be used on Amazon.com. I still play the old, circa 1994, "Doom" on my computer. I spend enough time with electronics - I need to get back painting!

I do wish Sony hadn't shot itself in the foot, though, as I want Microsoft and its XBoxes to have all the competition possible.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yeah, we love it when you come to West Seneca. Don't let the music critics scare you off!



West Seneca is a Metropolis compared to where we were. Some of those that showed up had to go to the other bar in town to get food.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, someone is suing them:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051205/tc_nm/media_xbox_dc

Good for him!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm all for getting microsoft and all, but...

He's gonna have a rough time with this, defective products get shipped all the time, and recalled and replaced.  A crashing X-Box is not exactly cause for suing for damages?  I mean if it had started on fire and burnt his house down maybe, but this is kinda silly.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 5, 2005)

Big companies make easy targets...but Microsoft I have a feeling knew that this was going to happen....and did nothing about it because it would delay the ship date....and they did not want to do that because they really wanted to get a jump on SONY.


----------



## still learning (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello,  Microsoft got greeded by sending out it's defected products before enought testing or maybe knew about  it but didn't care. 

I feel sorry for all those kids who got the new X-box only to find crashes.

Maybe that is why is it recommended to way a few months/a year before buying anything new.  Yes it is nice to say I was the first......Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

I feel bad for those kids (and adults!) too, but I have to say that it would warm my heart to see them forced to do a mass recall.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 6, 2005)

And the lesson here is one of the most basic IT rules: "Don't be the first to adapt a new technology"

Unless you are ready for everything to come crashing down...  cause on a first run, it's rather likely it will.  Let other people do the testing, then buy a better product cheaper in a few months


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 6, 2005)

Or you can just not buy microsoft...hmm...but of course I am not a SONY fan either...

I never buy it when it first comes out...price is way to much...


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 7, 2005)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> Or you can just not buy microsoft...hmm...but of course I am not a SONY fan either...
> 
> I never buy it when it first comes out...price is way to much...


 
I never buy because you know the price will drop but its not way too much,for the technology offered in the 360 the price is a steal, to build a PC to rival it would put you way out of pocket.  I'll definitely pick one up when they drop the price, well worth it i think.


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I feel bad for those kids (and adults!) too, but I have to say that it would warm my heart to see them forced to do a mass recall.


 
Has there been that much trouble with them?  I've only heard a few incidents of it happening.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

I honestly don't know the scale of the problem. I'm just fantasizing.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 8, 2005)

If they knew that the product was faulty they should have fixed the problem before they shipped them but since they already preasured themselves into getting it out by a certian time....I think they ignored it.

I don't agree that the initial price is low....I think the fair price is the price after the holidays. The initial price drop..that is usually a little more fair.


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 8, 2005)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> If they knew that the product was faulty they should have fixed the problem before they shipped them but since they already preasured themselves into getting it out by a certian time....I think they ignored it.
> 
> I don't agree that the initial price is low....I think the fair price is the price after the holidays. The initial price drop..that is usually a little more fair.


 
Its hardly steep for the technology, price of games however is steep.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 8, 2005)

Microsoft does not pay the rate in which we pay for that type of hardware. Often we pay over 100% of what it costed them to make. Microsoft has a lot of purchasing power and can in some ways dictate how much they will pay for hardware.

I do believe they charge you more if you want to buy the system with the hard drive...I could be wrong.

Games are the ink to printers. They make the most off of the games.


----------

